# Niger trigger and green wolf eel fighting?



## flguy74 (Aug 16, 2012)

I just purchased a beautiful Niger Trigger in my 60 gallon tank , I have a chocolate chip starfish, Yellow Tang and a greenwolf eel. I worried about the tang but I was wrong! The greenwolf eel is being very aggressive to the trigger( He is a good size didnt think it would be a problem) since the eel never bothered the tang.. Is this normal? Will they ever get used to each other? or will it continue until one is dead(seems the trigger would be) any help/advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Shouldn't be bothering one another. But, is the Trigger swimming by the Eel to check him out, and that when he gets beat up?


----------



## flguy74 (Aug 16, 2012)

at first but it seems like the eel is chasing him when he crosses a certain point in tank, I see the aggression dying down a bit hopefully it was a "ego" trip at first and they will learn to live in harmony, Thank you for your reply


----------



## flguy74 (Aug 16, 2012)

he did check him out when I first put him in, I thought it would be the trigger at first being the aggressor but the green wolf eel fought back but didnt stop...


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Interesting. They should be ok together. Eel probably thought he was lunch, and now is figuring out, maybe not. Niger Trigger are not really that bad. He may get more so the bigger he gets though.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

What size is this tank? Is it a 55 (48"x13"x21") or a 65 (36"x18"x25")? Either way I feel it is a bit too small for an eel or a trigger by themselves, nevermind together. The trigger grows to about a foot and the eel upwards of eighteen inches. Do you plan on upgrading?


----------

